# The Nail Salon



## ICE

will be bit delayed until I get on the roof.  And by the way, if there is equipment on the roof that requires servicing, you need a permanent ladder.  If you understood English it would help because my Cambodian is a little rusty.  You would at least know why I left without going on the roof.


----------



## brudgers

"20% Off" is in regards to the ladder.


----------



## fatboy

""20% Off" is in regards to the ladder."

Yup, about that...........that would have been a genuine LOL moment for me.


----------



## Darren Emery

I feel your pain - be there a time or two.

A serious question though:  as I recall, the 2009 IMC requires a permenant ladder when the roof surface is greater than 16' above grade (correct me if wrong here - going from memory.)  If you are inspecting a changout on an existing structure, and the ladder was not required under the code when the structure was built, do you require the installation of a permenant ladder to service the new equipment?


----------



## ICE

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> I feel your pain - be there a time or two. A serious question though:  as I recall, the 2009 IMC requires a permenant ladder when the roof surface is greater than 16' above grade (correct me if wrong here - going from memory.)  If you are inspecting a changout on an existing structure, and the ladder was not required under the code when the structure was built, do you require the installation of a permenant ladder to service the new equipment?


I am going by memory too and I think the height distinction has to do with whether the ladder will be inside or outside the building and it's 15'.  New equipment requires a ladder.


----------



## gbhammer

2009 IMC reads the same as 2003 IMC

*2003 IMC 306.5* Equipment and appliances on roofs or elevated structures.

Where equipment and appliances requiring access are

installed on roofs or elevated structures at a height exceeding

16 feet (4877 mm), such access shall be provided by a permanent

approved means of access, the extent of which shall be

from grade or floor level to the equipment and appliances’ level

service space. Such access shall not require climbing over obstructions

greater than 30 inches (762 mm) high or walking on

roofs having a slope greater than 4 units vertical in 12 units horizontal

(33-percent slope).

Permanent ladders installed to provide the required access

shall comply with the following minimum design criteria:

1. The side railing shall extend above the parapet or roof edge

not less than 30 inches (762 mm).

2. Ladders shall have rung spacing not to exceed 14 inches

(356 mm) on center.

3. Ladders shall have a toe spacing not less than 6 inches (152

mm) deep.

4. There shall be a minimum of 18 inches ( 457 mm) between

rails.

5. Rungs shall have a minimum 0.75-inch (19 mm) diameter

and be capable of withstanding a 300-pound (136.1 kg)

load.

6. Ladders over 30 feet (9144mm)in height shall be provided

with offset sections and landings capable of withstanding

100 pounds (488.2 kg/m2) per square foot.

7. Ladders shall be protected against corrosion by approved

means.

Catwalks installed to provide the required access shall be

not less than 24 inches (610mm)wide and shall have railings as

required for service platforms.

Exception: This section shall not apply to Group R-3 occupancies.


----------



## ICE

We must have an amendment because if the roof is 15' or more above the floor, the means of access shall be from inside the building with no exceptions for under 16'.

I am at home with only a 2007 Ca. mechanical code and I just noticed that it only applies to gas utilization equipment and does not mention "requiring service".  I will have to look at the 2011 tomorrow.


----------



## Moscow

The big one we run it to with nail salons is the HVAC requirments, the 20 CFM per person to the outside throws them for a loop everytime, and most of the time they try and open with out it by saying they didn't understand it or other places do have to do that why do we? Man I love my job...............sometimes

Justin


----------



## High Desert

brudgers said:
			
		

> "20% Off" is in regards to the ladder.


I don't care what anyone says, that's funny.


----------



## ICE

You know how to make a guy feel safe.


----------



## steveray

New equipment (not replacement) here,....new ladder....and guards.....


----------

